# Beth McVay Celebration of Life



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

There will be a specific page set up in Beths name through AW for people, if they'd like, to send contributions. I am working out the details on it, but our thoughts are that it will go specifically to conservation of CO rivers, like Gore Canyon, that Beth held so dear. Exact info will follow as I receive it.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

From her Brother John via her Facebook page:

We are having a celebration of her life this Friday, the 22nd of August, at the Millennium Hotel in Boulder from 4-7pm. We are having a short remembrance by Boulder Creek at the Hotel starting at 4. There will be an opportunity for anyone who wants to share stories to do so. Celebration of Beth's amazing life to follow. All are welcome and we look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

In lieu of flowers for the Celebration of Life for Beth McVay, we have set up the following for donations and Instructions for online giving are as follows:
Online contributions in memory of Beth McVay are being accepted on the American Whitewater website at, https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Membership/donate/
• In the ‘comment’ block, indicate the contribution is ‘In Memory Of Beth McVay.’
• The person making the contribution will receive a thank you letter/tax receipt.
• American Whitewater makes every attempt to copy the family with an acknowledgement. 
• Donations in memory of Beth McVay will be restricted to AW river stewardship projects on the rivers Beth loved in Colorado.

Beth loved this organization and volunteered her time to them in past. This will go directly to the rivers Beth paddled on and loved so much, and we believe it's a good way of keeping her spirit alive and flowing through the rivers of Colorado

I'd like to thank Beth's good friend Nathan Fey at AW and Mark Singleton executive director for helping set this up, you guys are top notch. Thank you.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for figuring that all out Nick. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

A good option for the gear would be the National Sports Center for the Disabled. They have a kayaking program that gets both kids and adults with disabilities out on the water. If they are interested in donating the gear, I can connect them with a head of the program. I am sure they would be very appreciative. 

My Condolences


----------



## jenloisphil (Jan 24, 2011)

A friend is working on a photo tribute for Beth for Fridays memorial and requested photos of Beth be emailed to her at abigailconverse [at] yahoo [dot] com. Abigail requested that folks not overload her with volume but send the best of the best Beth photos. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I think Beth might have wanted her gear to go to First Descents. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

I would like to the stomper she was paddling burned at the temple. That's my input on her gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Does anyone know Beth ' s favorite color??

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## steepcreeks (Jun 13, 2004)

My thoughts are with Beth today during her memorial and sending healing vibes to her friends and family. I am wearing an old Gore Race shirt today in her honor.

Peace...


----------

